# New roof - nails pushing shingles up



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

yes...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes.

Should only take a few minutes to address those items in question.


----------



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

Windows on Wash said:


> Yes.
> 
> Should only take a few minutes to address those items in question.


I have only seen these bumps on the north side of the roof. I suspect there are similar bumps on the other parts of the roof. Probably the way the sun hits the roof makes the ones on the north side easier too see. 

Can a pro find similar bumps on the other faces of the roof where the light is not as favorable?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Things should be more visible from the roof deck and with the right lighting, I am sure your roofer will see what needs to be seen.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Nails are to penetrate 3/4" into 1x planking.

Sounds like a Carpenter, not a roofer. JMO


----------



## railman (Jun 29, 2010)

nailing shingles now a days involves only pulling a trigger, gone are the days of continually inspecting your work. God forbid you ever have to use your hammer


----------



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

framingrailman said:


> nailing shingles now a days involves only pulling a trigger, gone are the days of continually inspecting your work. God forbid you ever have to use your hammer


Here is a picture of the nails they used. Since they are loose, I thought they must have been put in with a 'manual' hammer.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"John W"
As the roof heats up and the shingles "settle down" -
You'll probably, see more -
Look at the ridge/hips.
Possibly, "angled" nails.

rossfingal


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Those nails are only suitable for felt. Shingle nails, placed in their correct places must be HDD roofing nails. The EG pictured there will rust away in no time if properly placed.

You'll see more when they warm up and soften some more.


----------



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

tinner666 said:


> Those nails are only suitable for felt. Shingle nails, placed in their correct places must be HDD roofing nails. The EG pictured there will rust away in no time if properly placed.
> 
> You'll see more when they warm up and soften some more.


Thanks for that info.

Here is a picture that shows what looks like two boxes of nails - one with a red lid and one with a blue or clear lid. So, maybe they used the nails from the box with the red lid for the shingles.

They did the job in three days, with a three man crew (2,500 square foot, single story house). Each day they did 1/3 of the roof, leaving the other parts untouched till the next day. So, they would have done everything from demolition to new shingles each day, on the 1/3 roof they were working. 

This company has a spotless reputation with the BBB (no complaints in last three years), they do roofing for our painter (on his rental houses) and they did a nice job on the roof on our neighbor's house last year. They have been in business here for many years. 

They are coming out to investigate the nail bump issue this week and "take care of it".


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

John_W said:


> Here is a picture of the nails they used. Since they are loose, I thought they must have been put in with a 'manual' hammer.


I think Framingrailman was just making an observation on how nowadays speed can sometimes trump quality. Yes, your shingles were hand nailed with a hammer/roofing hatchet.


----------

